# Pasteurizer Question



## howerygoose

Does anyone out there have any experience with the Safgard Pres-Vac home pasteurizer? We've been using one for about a month now and I'm not too happy with it. The instructions are not very helpful. It says vacuum sealed for cooling but when I try to release the milk container by turning the pressure cover lock, the little white ball that covers the hole pops off. Then there's no pressure. Is this supposed to happen??


----------



## mjgh06

Sorry I can't help with this - I just use a pot and stove. Hopefully someone will come on to answer soon.


----------



## irishgoat

Hi i recently bought a safgard to pasturize my goat milk. I bought it second hand and wondering the very same as you about the cooling process under pressure do you remove ball or leave it in. Any help would be great


----------



## Goats Rock

I have the Saf-Guard Pres. Vac Pasteurizer. I don't have the right kind of faucet to put the fill hose on, so I have sort of modified
my filling of water. If you don't mind, I will just start at the beginning: First, strain the milk into the inner bucket. Lock it in place with the 
pressure cover lock- It takes a few minutes the first time to get both sides of the bucket to lock. Make sure the ball is in the center. 
Next, make sure the hose is plugged from the top of the unit- run that hose into the sink! (in case the plug comes out and dumps hot water all over).
Then, fill the outer area with water- I use medium temp tap water- fill to just touching and running over the top lid of the inner bucket. Turn off the water,
put the outer lid on, plug it in and when the buzzer sounds really loud, mine gives a warning sound a few seconds before the real buzzer. Unplug the electrical
cord, and pull the plug out of the hose. Now, do not take the inner lid off-

This is where I have had to modify the cooling. The hose that is supposed to go on your faucet won't fit on mine- The correct way: If the hose does fit 
on your faucet, run it down the side of the inside bucket to the bottom of the hot water. Turn on cold tap water, it will circulate the water up and out the top hose. When the top hose is running cold, 
your milk should be cold. 

My modifications- I run the hose down the side to the bottom of the hot water and suck on the other end to start a siphon- then turn on my faucet (that pulls out and has 
a built in sprayer) and run it into the unit and cool it from the top down- when the siphon water is cold, then the milk is pretty cold.. I still pour the milk into mason jars
and put them in an ice water bath until they are really cold. 

I hope this helps. It is hard to explain- if I have you totally confused, PM me and I will try to explain it better!


----------



## irishgoat

thanks for all helpful hints. just one other question do u cool with ball in place or do u release the vacuum to allow for cooling


----------



## Goats Rock

Leave the ball in place and run the cold water through the hot water to cool it. You still have to chill it further
(in my opinion) after everything runs cold and you pour the milk into whatever containers you store it in.


----------



## irishgoat

lovely, thank you very much now all i need is milk


----------



## Goats Rock

Milk helps! I have 3 weeks till my first of 14 freshen!


----------

